# Scotland - Bretts' Bairns Head Wetting



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

We all know where this thread was before the hackers - so ...........


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

About time Jonathon!!!

yOu said you were going to organise a head wetting weeKs ago and you only gEt round to it Now!

next you will suggest last fridAy as thE potential date but it is too late noW sO this friday will just have to do.

good gReif, the wee man will have had his fiRst bIrthday at this ratE! Sheesh, some people, :


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

;D Oh well if that happens we will just have to gate crash ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hrmmm........ since no one has suggested a date..... how about Friday 12th - and lets maybe meet @ Waverley Station.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Good idea - how about the Friday the 12th in the Waverley area - say Cafe Royal either upstairs or downstairs....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Good suggestion Brett 8)


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

It is just me or has someone given us each others script?


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Anyway ...who are you all and should you be arranging drinks and inviting a newbee along  post no. 2 ;D stairs at the start of the evening(afternoon) are fine but not late on ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

..............late on the are great for falling down.......nice comic touches.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ok - we basically have a where....... a whom.......can we get a time plz......


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm easy (and cheap) so anytime after 17:30 will be fine for me.....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

How about around 7ish?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Fineish by me...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

me 2

Did we decide on upish or downish and was Cafe Royal okish?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> me 2
> 
> Did we decide on upish or downish and was Cafe Royal okish?


No - how about executive decision...I'll be there from about 18:00 downstairs....?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> How about around 7ish?


So based on previous experience...does that mean that you will be there just before closing?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> No - how about executive decision...I'll be there from about 18:00 downstairs....?


Sa yes sa!

I'll be there about 7 - going home to say night night to the kids first. Call me a sissy you might, just a softy, that's me.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> So based on previous experience...does that mean that you will be there just before closing?


Oh - was it tonight that we agreed.....hrm... I'll still be there around 7ish.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Sa yes sa!
> 
> I'll be there about 7 - going home to say night night to the kids first. Â Call me a sissy you might, just a softy, that's me. Â


You big soft sissy you! See ya later! ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Cheers guys - good night was had ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Cheers guys - good night was had Â ;D


Indeed....so much so that I missed my last train home... :


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Indeed....so much so that I missed my last train home...


There is an easy explanation for that - you were pissed - so much so that in WS you even walked past me and stood at the bar.........


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> There is an easy explanation for that - you were pissed - so much so that in WS you even walked past me and stood at the bar......... Â


I thought that was the point of the night???


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Misson accomplished


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> Cheers guys - good night was had Â ;D


Ditto - must do it again sometime - we await the V6...

;D


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> Indeed....so much so that I missed my last train home... :


Eeeeek! - how much was the taxi? :-/


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Eeeeek! - how much was the taxi? :-/


My burrd must love me...she bundled Fionn into the car and picked me up from Inverkeithing station... :


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> My burrd must love me...she bundled Fionn into the car and picked me up from Inverkeithing station... :


Love is... the greatest thing.....


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Love is... the greatest thing.....


Love and beer....is even better...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

or just a love of beer.......................... :


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> or just a love of beer.......................... :


Now if I could get her to change her name by deed poll to "Beer" I could look her in the eye and say, "I love Beer". Hmmm.......


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> Now if I could get her to change her name by deed poll to "Beer" I could look her in the eye and say, "I love Beer". Hmmm.......


So what would happen when you said to wee F 'pop to the fridge son and fetch me a beer'?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> So what would happen when you said to wee F 'pop to the fridge son and fetch me a beer'?


Don't know, but it would be a nice problem to have don't you think?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

;D


----------

